# cob size/full size



## LEC (14 August 2006)

I am looking for another bridle for my nag as fed up with interchanging between jumping kit and dressage/hacking kit. Now on his full size bridle he is 1 hole from the top all the way round on everything so would I be better off getting cob size? Or is there a big difference in size that when I put cob size on I would not get it even done up?


----------



## omrl (14 August 2006)

Like for us with clothes i think it depends on brands. I have the same problem so i just get bridles where i can return them if they dont fit.


----------



## tiggie (14 August 2006)

In the back of the Derby house catalogue it gives measurements for all the components of Jefferies and Sabre bridles,it may give you some idea.
Not sure if it is also on their website.


----------



## RunToEarth (14 August 2006)

I found myself punching extra holes on his full size bridles, now Im not paying money to punch holes in new tack, so I bought cob size, and he has bags of room in it


----------



## chestnut cob (14 August 2006)

Could you borrow a cob bridle to try on him?

My Sec D has cob size in bridles but it's almost too big for him, if that helps.....


----------



## JAK (15 August 2006)

It shouldn't do but it totally depends on the manufacturer, e.g. CB wears a 'cob' Stubben bridle, which is on the top hole pretty much everywhere but I doubt Fat Orange One's 'cob' Sabre bridle would even do up on him, as it seems _much_ smaller all round!


----------



## maddielove (15 August 2006)

i've just ordered a cob sized bridle, i'm not sure of the size of my present bridle but i bought a differenct noseband last year and it was full size..and too big.
i have a full size headcoller which is a bit roomy..but cob is too small..but i think brands play a part in sizes-and it's a bit of hassle!


----------



## Gingernags (15 August 2006)

Its my pet hate - I'd love to know where they got the measurements from...

My horse is a 15hh 3/4 TB.  She is a cob size in a headcollar.  All fine and dandy.  As she's between a pony and horse, cob seems to be the logical choice.

BUT cob size bridles - cheek pieces are fine, noseband on the tight side, headpeice and browband way too small.  So I buy full size, cheek pieces on top holes, head piece and browbands spot on, noseband a bit big!

I know its not going to happen, but I'd love to see them rethink the sizes, and do a small horse or TB size and say a warmblood etc just to give a bit more tailoring!  Buying seperates works out much more expensive.


----------



## LEC (15 August 2006)

I think its crazy should be maybe 5 sizes of bridle and done on length not whim of the maufacturer. It makes it very confusing for me. I think I will try Cob size and see how I get on.


----------



## lisan (15 August 2006)

Definitely depends on manufacturer, my Stubben is Cob, Whitaker is Full and everyday cheapie is a Cob size.


----------



## Liz_Clark (15 August 2006)

Too right!

My WB mare has a huge variety of bridle bits - some cob, some full some WB.  Even headcollars are a problem to fit nicely.

When I'm, rich I'll have a hunting bridle custom made.....


----------



## lillie (15 August 2006)

when i brought my bridle brand new i think it was Sabre the saddler measured his old bridle &amp; ordered the different sized pieces, it cost £65-£70 with a hunter noseband &amp; dressage reins


----------



## lise (8 September 2006)

Try www.plasequestrian.co.uk. They do made to measure .


----------

